
Judge Ignores Congress, Pretends SOPA Exists, Orders Site Blocking of Sci-Hub - stevemclaugh
https://www.techdirt.com/articles/20171106/17441638557/judge-ignores-congress-pretends-sopa-exists-orders-site-blocking-sci-hub.shtml
======
kw71
Judge Brinkema's courtroom is very interesting to observe. She seems to choose
her favored party in many cases very early. Her conduct in the courtroom is
absurd, she permits nonsense and shenanigans from her favored party while
persecuting and harassing the one she chose as an adversary.

If you aren't in town to visit personally, transcripts from her court are
frequently submitted as exhibits in appeals, so you can read them on pacer.

